# PSU emiting continuous high-pitched sound



## kollapse (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, I have a little problem with my PSU.
I might be paranoid but my PSU is definately emitting a high-pitched continuous sound when the computer is on.
It's a Thermaltake TR2 550W ATX 12V 2.0

The computer is an Asus P5E3 Premium, E8400 @ 4.4 Ghz, 2 GB DDR3 1800 Mhz, 9800 GTX, WD 640 GB

I've tried all sorts of PSU 'calculators' and all say that I need a PSU well below 550 W (between 300 and 500) so power is not an issue.

I've had this PSU for about 8 months and never had a problem with it, overclocking went perfect with it. It may have had this sound before but I only noticed it recently while testing out some fans.

Here are the specs:

+3.3 V - 30A
+5V - 28A
+12V1 - 14A (max load) , 16A (peak load)
+12V2 - 15A
-12V - 0.3A
+5VSB - 2A

This sound isn't coming from the fan as it starts as soon as the computer is started, with the sound of the cooler spining-up in the background.

Another interesting fact is that after the computer starts, and with it the sound, it stops at the boot splash screen and after the image finished it's appearance, the sound starts again and never goes off from that point on.

I've recorded this strange sound. Maybe it'll help:

http://www.soundupload.com/audio/fe5mrlez3ogvz4jw - original recording without filtering

http://www.soundupload.com/audio/mvune4yaqyiug995 - filtered background noise to hear only fan and strange sound 

http://www.soundupload.com/audio/03qjf0902ugcauyl - filtered background and fan to hear only strange noise


Be sure to turn up the volume, it may not be heard, it's quite high pitched.

So is it normal for a PSU to emit such a sound or am I just damned paranoid?
Thanks


----------



## Ongaku (Oct 30, 2008)

:/ that doesn't sound normal to me...maybe the fan is dying?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

cap or coil some do it like a toyota just ticks others do it when its going to die.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

Could be harmonic distortion. I've heard it from brand new components. 

Either way I dont think it would run that system from that PSU regardless of the sound it makes or doesnt make.


----------



## kollapse (Oct 30, 2008)

It runs the system very well and stable. Overclocking is great as well.
I tried removing all fans and the GPU thinking it might be overload, but it still makes that sound regardless. I'm pretty worried.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2008)

As Solaris said, it sounds like coils or caps. I've had this happen before, and I couldn't get the psu out of my system fast enough. Don't mess with a psu that MAY be malfunctioning. If it really starts to die, it can take your system with it.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

one of the components in the psu is off.. as solaris said, its probably a cap or coil.


----------



## kollapse (Oct 31, 2008)

Well someone from the Thermaltake forums says that all TT PSUs are fully protected and will not damage any component in case of failure.

Anyway, he also suggested that the strange sound that stops at boot splash might not be the PSU after all, but the CPU's voltage regulator.

Should I try to jump-start the PSU to make sure the sound is coming from the PSU and not elsewhere ? Also, do I need any load like an optical drive in order to jump-start a modern PSU or not?


----------



## thebeephaha (Oct 31, 2008)

kollapse said:


> Well someone from the Thermaltake forums says that all TT PSUs are fully protected and will not damage any component in case of failure.



They all say that.... lies.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 31, 2008)

Could be coil or capacitor.


----------



## xu^ (Oct 31, 2008)

id send it back under warranty tbh,if its only 8 months old it should still be well within warranty.


----------



## kollapse (Oct 31, 2008)

I tried to jump start the PSU, it still made that noise with nothing connected to it / no components / no load.
So it does this sound regardless of load...


----------



## btarunr (Oct 31, 2008)

An inductor/choke making a noise, doesn't always have to mean that it's dying. Overload causes that as well. Either ways, change the PSU. Choke noise happens with motherboards sometimes too, when the chokes powering the CPU begin making faint high-pitched noises when the CPU is on load...you already know why.


----------



## kollapse (Oct 31, 2008)

Well it's strange that it makes this sound even when it has zero load, with just the PSU started.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 31, 2008)

Even with the system off (but power-cord plugged), the PSU is on load, with +3.3V output .There's never a zero-load time for the PSU after it's plugged in.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 31, 2008)

I would replace that PSU soon or go to a local shop and have them test it.  To me it doesn't matter if it's just the fan doin it I would pull it and go and have it tested.


----------



## kollapse (Nov 1, 2008)

I was thinking of buying one of those Thermaltake PSU Testers, that supposedly show if a PSU is working well or failing. What do you think?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

kollapse said:


> I was thinking of buying one of those Thermaltake PSU Testers, that supposedly show if a PSU is working well or failing. What do you think?



PSU testers suck. they'll tell you if a rail is working or not, but thats kinda pointless to know. you want to know the quality, how long it will last and so on... and those units cant tell you that.

The whine the PSU is emitting is capacitor whine, meaning its being stressed out. just buy a new PSU, or find a way to reduce power consumption of the PC (remove useless components, undervolt/underclock hardware, etc)


----------



## kollapse (Nov 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> PSU testers suck. they'll tell you if a rail is working or not, but thats kinda pointless to know. you want to know the quality, how long it will last and so on... and those units cant tell you that.
> 
> The whine the PSU is emitting is capacitor whine, meaning its being stressed out. just buy a new PSU, or find a way to reduce power consumption of the PC (remove useless components, undervolt/underclock hardware, etc)



Well here's the strange part : I tried removing the GPU and all my 6 fans, it still makes the same sound:

Even under-clocked it's making the sound.
And most of all, it's making the sound even when the PSU is jump-started so it runs by itself with nothing connected to it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

kollapse said:


> Well here's the strange part : I tried removing the GPU and all my 6 fans, it still makes the same sound:
> 
> Even under-clocked it's making the sound.
> And most of all, it's making the sound even when the PSU is jump-started so it runs by itself with nothing connected to it.



then i'd say the PSU is dying. capacitors contain chemicals/liquid stuff. if they ever leak, they dry out - as they do that, they start making noise, and eventually they dry right up or burst. That happening while connected to a running PC = really bad for the PC in question, it can take out the whole PC.

I suggest replacing that PSU asap.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2008)

And if you are dead set on not replacing it, you should rma it. PSUs are not supposed to make that noise, and that's grounds for a replacement.

Overall tho, I'd just replace it with a higher quality unit. The TR2 line isn't very good. I'd grab a Corsair, Seasonic, Thermaltake Toughpower line,or a few others. A Corsair VX550 would be perfect for you.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with the basic theme being said here, replace or RMA the PSU.

Oh and about the guy at TT forums saying " all TT PSUs are fully protected and will not damage any component in case of failure.", I'd probably call bullshit to his/her face. Do you think TT would replace your whole system if the PSU kills it? I wouldn't trust my system running on a PSU that isn't working properly.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> And if you are dead set on not replacing it, you should rma it. PSUs are not supposed to make that noise, and that's grounds for a replacement.
> 
> Overall tho, I'd just replace it with a higher quality unit. The TR2 line isn't very good. I'd grab a Corsair, Seasonic, Thermaltake Toughpower line,or a few others. A Corsair VX550 would be perfect for you.



i agree with you there.


----------

